# Twelve self-portraits



## philistine (Jul 2, 2012)

At the encouragement of another WFer, I've decided to showcase some of my photography. The following were taken at varying points over the past two years, with various different cameras. Every couple of months I get bitten by a certain bug; whether that be the photography gnat, the watercolour horsefly, or even the writing mosquito. 

I've made them quite small, though will gladly blow them up at anyone's request:



























I originally had twelve, though it's only letting me post five at a time. The others are below:


----------



## philistine (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## philistine (Jul 2, 2012)

And the final two:


----------



## Potty (Jul 3, 2012)

I love number 11... and your dress code.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2012)

Five, ten and eleven are my favorites.  You are very photogenic, philistine.


----------



## wyf (Jul 3, 2012)

I absolutely love them, so surreal, and so personal. I love the first one, one of the most artistic nude male pictures I've seen. And the way you constructed the skull is sheer genius.


----------



## philistine (Jul 3, 2012)

Potty said:


> I love number 11... and your dress code.



I'm bringing back the bow-tie, day by day, polka dot by polka dot. each:



Gumby said:


> Five, ten and eleven are my favorites.  You are very photogenic, philistine.



I think being photogenic comes with time; you learn how to face the camera, to position your features in a certain way, etc. 



wyf said:


> I absolutely love them, so surreal, and so personal. I love the first one, one of the most artistic nude male pictures I've seen. And the way you constructed the skull is sheer genius.



There were many variations of the first photograph, though I only posted the one. It was originally a colour shot, with vivid crimson and a heavy _chiaruscuro, _though it works well in monotone, too.

The painting in number seven is actually an unfinished oil rendition of the first photograph (maybe not that precise one). I figured after a twelve month hiatus, it may serve as something useful after all.

Thanks for the responses folks. I may just end up posting more! :distant:


----------



## Cran (Aug 17, 2012)

Intriguing concepts, well executed. Very good. 

Would definitely like to see more, especially if you have also aimed your imagination at other subjects.


----------



## philistine (Sep 17, 2012)

Cran said:


> Intriguing concepts, well executed. Very good.
> 
> Would definitely like to see more, especially if you have also aimed your imagination at other subjects.



I've got quite a few landscapes; some more conventional, and many with the same approach as the images posted. I'll try and post a few when I get my things sorted out.


----------



## HKayG (Sep 19, 2012)

The bow tie one is genius! I love it. 

And your first one is definetely my favourite. Very emotive.


----------



## Cran (Sep 26, 2012)

philistine said:


> I've got quite a few landscapes; some more conventional, and many with the same approach as the images posted. I'll try and post a few when I get my things sorted out.



I've just nominated your artwork for Motley Press. I hope you get things sorted out soon.


----------



## philistine (Oct 25, 2012)

Cran said:


> I've just nominated your artwork for Motley Press. I hope you get things sorted out soon.



It may be wishful thinking! I've somehow managed to run through two laptops in about three months. This one still works, though it's fading like the evening sun. I think _another_ computer is in order soon. :sorrow:

And thank you.


----------



## Foxee (Oct 25, 2012)

I like number five, simple and dramatic. All of them have something to like about them, though, and I agree that you are very photogenic!


----------



## dolphinlee (Oct 28, 2012)

I like number one. This is strange because I am not 'into' black and white. 

Number 1 is captivating. I cannot decide on the 'theme' always a good thing. So far I have gone back to it several times and each time I get a different reaction to it. It reminds me of 50s photographs. 


Keep on clicking.


----------

